# Em veia marxar d'esquena



## labhaoise

hola a tothom

Tinc una altra problema de traduccio...algu pot ajudar-me? Es de una novela tambe.

em veia marxar d'esquena

…perdre casa meva, que _em veia marxar d’esquena_ i que em dolia endins més que cap altra cosa en aquells moments


Moltes gracies
 L


----------



## Agró

labhaoise said:


> hola a tothom
> 
> Tinc un altre problema de traducció...algú pot ajudar-me? És d'una novel.la també.
> 
> em veia marxar d'esquena
> 
> …perdre casa meva, que _em veia marxar d’esquena_ i que em dolia endins més que cap altra cosa en aquells moments
> 
> 
> Moltes gràcies
> L



Crec que la casa, personificada, veu com el protagonista se'n va, i el que veu, específicament, és la seva esquena. No m'atreveixo a donar-te una traducció a l'anglès d'aquesta frase. No sé pas com ficar-hi _back_.


----------



## The_Joker

Tal com han dit la frase "em veia marxar d'esquena" és una personificació, ja que s'atribueixen qualitats humanes (la vista) a una casa. El personatge se'n va, i la casa "el veu" marxar, per això es diu que veu la seva esquena.

Jo tampoc m'atreveixo a traduir-ho al anglès.

Salutacions


----------



## Heredador

Coincidisc. El vaig ver marxar d´esquena vol dir en castellà "lo ví irse de espaldas". No sé com serà en anglés.


----------



## ernest_

Hola, de fet _caminar d'esquena_, seria _to walk backwards_; però en aquest cas, _veure d'esquena_ entenc que vol dir veure des de darrere, és a dir _see __from behind_.
L'ambigüitat de la frase és que _d'esquena_ pot ser un complement de _veure_ o de _marxar_, i significa coses diferents en cada cas.


----------



## Demurral

jo crec que significa que la casa el veu marxa CAMINANT D'ESQUENES. Com li dol molt, aquest és la manera més "adecuada" de caminar, et permet "allargar" la separació, estar més estona "amb ella"...no?

 …perdre casa meva, que _em veia marxar d’esquena_ i que em dolia endins més que cap altra cosa en aquells moments

losing my home. That house/place(?) which saw me walking away, giving back its sight, and that hurt me deep inside more than everything.


----------



## capalfosc

Jo en tenc una:

"Turning one's back" ... que te pareix?? 

Aquesta és sa millor traducció que us puc oferir... aviam que en pensa the rest of the English speakers.


----------



## Demurral

Demurral said:


> jo crec que significa que la casa el veu marxar mentre  CAMINA D'ESQUENES. Com li dol molt, aquest és la manera més "adecuada" de caminar, et permet "allargar" la separació, estar més estona "amb ella"...no?
> 
> …perdre casa meva, que _em veia marxar d’esquena_ i que em dolia endins més que cap altra cosa en aquells moments
> 
> losing my home. That house/place(?) which saw me walking away, giving back its sight, and that hurt me deep inside more than everything.


----------

